

Samsung Galaxy S3 Vulnerable to Remote Factory Reset - gsibble
http://www.zdnet.com/samsung-galaxy-s3-vulnerable-to-remote-malicious-reset-7000004771/

======
GICodeWarrior
This isn't limited to the Galaxy S3 or even to Samsung phones.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4569686>

Here is an application to block the attack.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4573357>

